# برنامج كومبيوتر تعليمي عن هندسة علم المواد



## أبو الجووج (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،
هذا برنامج كومبيوتر تعليمي متعلق بهندسة علم المواد، و الذي هو أساس هندسة المواد و المعادن.
يحتوي هذا البرنامج على شرح مدعم بالرسوم المتحركة عن أنواع البنية البلورية للمعادن و المواد، بالإضافة إلى تبيين نظام الإحداثيات في البنية البلورية (نقطي، خطي، و مستوي) حيث يشكل أساس علم البلورات و الذي بني عليه فهم تكون السبائك و التشكيل المعدني و انهيار المعادن (من ناحية معدنجية  !

يعمل البرنامج على كافة اصدارات ويندوز و لكن واجهة التشغيل تشبه البرامج القديمة!

أرجو لكم الفائدة!


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## ياسر قضيب (7 فبراير 2007)

_ 
جزاك اللة خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا]_


----------



## حمدي_2004 (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجارى التجربة


----------



## ali1001 (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدااااا


----------



## نايف علي (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير

برنامج رائع جداً


----------



## احمد عزت20 (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ايها الزميل العزيز


----------



## المهندس المفكر (16 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محسن 9 (16 فبراير 2007)

كل الشكر لك اخي الحبيب على البرنامج جاري التحميل


----------



## saleem1975 (19 فبراير 2007)

شو ها البرنامج يا ابو الجو----وج


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## TAHER_IE (20 فبراير 2007)

زادك الله علما مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## goodzeelaa (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (21 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف شكر يالغالى


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أحمد محروس (24 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## inspmetal (19 مارس 2007)

لا أسطيع التنزيل من المرفقات فما العمل

و شكرا


----------



## Eng.Amr H (19 مارس 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## صلاح سلمان عبد الك (22 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل بميزان حسناتك


----------



## المخترع الصغير (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا ولكن ياليت شرح ولو بسيط للبرنامج مع الشكر مره اخرى على المجهود


----------



## القبطان (23 مارس 2007)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## صلاح سلمان عبد الك (23 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## م.لينا (27 مارس 2007)

مش عم يفتح البرنامج معي


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (31 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الجيد


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخيك من مصر :14:


----------



## مهندس حمدى (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرحمن هنداوي (24 أبريل 2007)

اللهم ارزقنا الجود كما جادت نفوس غيرنا وقنا الشح يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## Nader El-Bagoury (26 أبريل 2007)

Very Nice program 
جزاك اللة كل خير أخى الحبيب


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## mhhalim_eng (2 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا أخى


----------



## م وضاح (3 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك


----------



## م وضاح (3 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك يااخ


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*سفير فلزات الازهر*

جزاك اللة خيرا بس فية برامج احدث من كدة البرنامج دة قديم جدا


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااا
جاري التحميل


----------



## عمار القائد (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*حضرموت*

جزيل الشكر ابعثه لك:31:


----------



## عمار القائد (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## benaraby (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## benaraby (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goodzeelaa (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدااااا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## رضا العطار (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي على هذا البرنامج المفيد.


----------



## romeo&juliet (30 مايو 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــور وجزاك الله الف خير ...رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## أبو حسن2 (1 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مفيد جداً بس كيف يتم تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## tifaonline (18 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ايها الزميل العزيز*​


----------



## علي جعفري (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وشكرا لك
و بارك الله فيك وفي علمك زكاة العلم تعليم الناس 
كل شي يزيد بازكاة مثلا الغنام الزكاة تكون من الغنام 
الابل تكون من الابل 
تعليم الناس الشي المفيد يكتب لك اجرة واجر كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي 
و تعليم الناس الشي المحرم يكتب لك ذنبة و ذنب كل من تعلم غيرة على يد المتعلم الا صلي


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا ياهندسة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hussam yusuf (12 يناير 2010)

هو فيه مشكله للبرنامج مع الفيستا ؟؟؟
على العموم جزاك الله خيرا وياريت لو حد عنده حل المشكله دى يقولى


----------



## سيد محمد محمود (15 أبريل 2010)

*good man*

this very good book


----------



## the_lool (17 أبريل 2010)

تـســــــــــلم يا باشــــــــــمهندس


----------



## buk88 (11 يونيو 2010)

تسلم كتير علي البرنامج


----------



## سامر الحساني (17 يونيو 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو غازي (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
برنامج مفيد فعلا 
تسلم يدك


----------



## appess (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## safa aldin (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## م.احمد امين (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sasa darsh (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وانا والله سعيد جدا بيتسجيلى فى ملتقى مهندسين العرب


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

*جزززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## tamergamil1 (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ايليا (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ريكو (22 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (22 مارس 2011)

مشكووور على البرنامج المهم


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## وضاح الساري (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بالعمل الطيب والمبدعجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## moneim sabra (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## الاعصار (7 يونيو 2013)

رائع جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zakimc (5 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## safa aldin (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وسام البشتاوي (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور جدا 

ع الطرح الرائع و لكن البرنامج مو شغال لانو كان ع نظام ويندوز قديم و الويندوز الحالي هو 7 

بتمنى ترجع ترفع البرنامج و يكون متوافق مع نسخه ويندوز 7

و شكرا جزيلا الك


----------



## Hessein taghzaoui (22 يوليو 2014)

Thank you brother


----------



## وسام البشتاوي (13 أغسطس 2014)

يعطيك الف عافيك ابو الجوووج 

بس يا ريت تعيد رفعه لانو البرنامج غير شغال ع ويندوز 7


----------



## waleed_8 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

thanksssssss


----------



## AYMAN HNYDE (16 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور أخي عالبرنامج المفيد


----------



## م. يزن اياد (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## نوفلة (15 يناير 2015)

شكراً على المجهود .... لكن الملف المضغوط لايفتح !!!


----------



## sgarrab (24 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا لكن البرنامج لم يشتغل معي
وظهرت لي رسالة مفادها " لايتوافق اصدار هذا الملف مع اصدار وندوز التي تقوم بتشغيله الان- راجع معلومات النظام للكمبيوتر للتحقق مما اذا كنت تريد اصدار 32بت او 64 بت للبرنامج ثم اتصل بناشر البرنامج


----------



## tifaonline (7 يوليو 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

